# This little cutie needs a name



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I got this bun off of my cousin today who had to rehome him. He had got him to go with his other bun, but didnt have them neutered and wondered why they were fighting  

So he now needs a name. He was called Winston but i cant use that name as i had a ham called Winston who died a few months ago 

He's so gorgeous :001_wub: I love his markings. No idea what breed tho :

He's a lot bigger than Oliver, he's as big as Oliver and Lily put together


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

one of Miffys brothers looked just like that, nearly got him too, we nicked named him 2face or cruella if it was a girl


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

I think harley suits him because of his markings!  

Gorgeous rabbit by the way!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww isnt he gorgeous, how cute,xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am definately coming on a bunny stealing mission to you now Sarah, mwahahaha that will teach you to give me your address:lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I am definately coming on a bunny stealing mission to you now Sarah, mwahahaha that will teach you to give me your address:lol:


 noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

You cant have him :crying: :frown2:


----------



## Jowan (Dec 14, 2009)

Humbug..or Everton lol after everton mints.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Is his colouring called 'magpie'??

I think he looks like a Magic or Mingles?


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww he's beautiful!! He has the look of my little Toby with the markings of my little Tess!! 

I think he looks like an Oscar! :thumbup: Bless him x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous  good on you for taking him in! I think he's a Magic as well


----------



## cullamubba (Apr 2, 2010)

He's definatly a dwarf lop. What about the name Blue as thats what his colour is called?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

helebelina said:


> I think he looks like an Oscar! :thumbup: Bless him x


My doggy is called Oscar, so i cant call him that


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> My doggy is called Oscar, so i cant call him that


Oh no! I didn't realise that! Doh!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I'd call him Merlin or Dave! :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you think of these names?:

ED
Garfield
Jackson
Sawyer


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Love ED :thumbup:

Then jackson, followed by Sawyer and lastly Garfield just because it reminds me of that obnoxious cat! :lol:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I like Garfield! :thumbup: His markings make him look like Garfield!


----------



## Jowan (Dec 14, 2009)

I like Jackson


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> What do you think of these names?:
> 
> ED
> Garfield
> ...


I love Jackson


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh it has tobe Jackson!! That was my nickname when I lived in the States.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I love Jackson too

I was thinking of Michael Jackson actually when i thought of the name...
The song black or white was playing and it seems appropriate


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Sawyer because he is gorgeous and so is Sawyer from Lost 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

How about these? I still cant decide 

Chester
Einstein
Harley

He's a very laid back bun. Very sweet and loving


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

looks like a frank or a charlie.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> How about these? I still cant decide
> 
> Chester
> Einstein
> ...


We already have a Chester on here  could get confusing, lol. I dont think he looks like a Chester.

Einstein I like - if I have 2 boys of anything in the future they will be Darwin and Einstein(or Albert)

Harley I like because of the marking's - he is a harlequin, like Rascal.
Do you like the motorbikes?

I would wait until something jumps out at you - I did that with Sullivan - he was just little man until I spotted the name and went - thats him!

Just call him little bun for now 
*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Harley I like because of the marking's - he is a harlequin, like Rascal.
> Do you like the motorbikes?
> 
> I would wait until something jumps out at you - I did that with Sullivan - he was just little man until I spotted the name and went - thats him!


OMG i officially have more rabbits than you. How bad is that  :lol: :lol: 

Harley is definately a contender


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> OMG i officially have more rabbits than you. How bad is that  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Harley is definately a contender


yeh you do have more than me now, lol! I cant really have anymore now as my 5 have the whole shed now! I dunno if I dare add more!

I do like Harley 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just throwing this one in there claud....


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

go for harley :thumbup:

iv never named a rabbit before and iv always wanted a harlequin (sp?) bunny called harley


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He is SO cute!!!


----------

